# Dewey's Golden Jubilee October 2-3rd



## karenandthekids (Jan 4, 2011)

Join other Golden families for a fun weekend at the beach the first weekend in October at Dewey Beach, DE.

Friday night we ll have a Gold Rush to the Rehoboth boardwalk. Saturday will have a blessing of the animals, pictures, prices, and a romp on the beach with over 100 goldens with tennis balls running free and loving life! Later that day we'll go for a hike, rest up for dinner and then enjoy a beautifl evening by a beach bonfire!

Www.deweygoldenjubilee.wordpress.com has more info as well as on Facebook!

Please register from the website , just to give us an idea of how many will be coming..Hope to see you there!


----------

